# Sismos Internacional - 2009



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2009 às 22:55)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos a nível internacional durante o ano de 2009.*


*Links úteis*


*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/


*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/



*Tsunamis*

NOAA Pacific Tsunami Warning Center
http://www.prh.noaa.gov/pr/ptwc/

NOAA West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Information
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/




*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: Sismos Internacional 2009*

*Sismo de 7,2 graus na Indonésia, alerta de Tsunami (Actualização)*

_Um terramoto de magnitude 7,6 na escala de Richter provocou, este sábado, o pânico na Indonésia, devido ao receio de que pudesse causar um tsunami semelhante ao que, em 2005, vitimou centenas de milhar de pessoas naquela região do globo.

Segundo a Agência Indonésia de Meteorologia e Sismologia, o sismo teve lugar às 2:43 locais de domingo (19:43 de hoje em Lisboa), com epicentro a 135 quilómetros a noroeste de Manokwari, na ilha de Papua.

A agência, que chegou a accionar um alerta para tsunami, levantou-o uma hora depois.

O abalo sísmico provocou cortes de electridade e levou os habitantes locais a abandonarem as suas casas para se refugiarem em locais elevados, afirmou um responsável do sistema de saúde local, citado pela agência AP.

A Indonésia é atravessada por uma cadeia de falhas sísmicas e de vulcões conhecida pelos especialistas como o «anel de fogo do Pacífico», sendo frequentemente afectada pela actividade sísmica.

O tsunami que, em 2005, matou cerca de 230 mil pessoas foi originado por um sismo que teve o seu epicentro na região ocidental do país._

Sismo provoca pânico, mas alerta de tsunami foi levantado

_In TSF_


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2009 às 13:42)

*Re: Sismos Internacional 2009*



Luis França disse:


> Map 5.1 2009/01/04 07:33:00 -0.819 133.615 35.0 near the north coast of papua, indonesia
> map 6.0 2009/01/04 07:14:01 -0.387 132.748 35.0 near the north coast of papua, indonesia
> map 5.0 2009/01/04 07:09:02 1.093 121.838 44.5 minahasa, sulawesi, indonesia
> map 5.4 2009/01/04 05:44:05 -0.704 133.190 35.0 near the north coast of papua, indonesia
> ...



Xiii caramba  tantos sismos no mesmo local, sem dúvida impressionante.

Alguns são profundos já se sabe o que se anda a preparar  607.6 km de profundidade ipá é muita fruta magmática a abanar.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 18:38)

*Re: Sismos Internacional 2009*

*Sismo mata 14 pessoas e deixa 400 turistas isolados na Costa Rica*

Depois da passagem de um sismo que, na passada quinta-feira, causou a morte a, pelo menos, 14 pessoas na região do vulcão Poas, na Costa Rica, cerca de 400 turistas estão, neste momento, isolados. As equipas de socorro estão a tentar chegar a esta região, na América Central.  As autoridades afirmaram, esta sexta-feira, que, este sismo, de acordo com o Observatório vulcanológico e sismológico da Costa Rica (Ovsicori) atingiu 6,2 na escala aberta de Richter, é o mais destruidor que o país conheceu nos últimos 150 anos. 
Os turistas encontram-se retidos num hotel das Cataratas de la Paz, a quatro quilómetros da localidade de Vara Blanca, onde um aluimento de terra matou, na passada quinta-feira, duas crianças. O balanço das vítimas, que, na passada quinta-feira à noite, era de quatro mortos, subiu, esta sexta-feira de manhã, quando os socorristas da Cruz Vermelha encontraram dez corpos, nas ruínas de um edifício da pequena aldeia de Cataratas, muito perto do vulcão onde se situou o epicentro do sismo. 
A partir de Vara Blanca que está privada de água e electricidade, mas onde as linhas telefónicas funcionam, as equipas de socorro tentam chegar às zonas mais isoladas com muita dificuldade, sob  chuva e neve, devido aos aluimentos de terras e rochas, árvores e linhas eléctricas derrubadas nas estradas. Devido às réplicas do sismo, centenas de habitantes da região passaram a noite em escolas transformadas em dormitórios ou sob tendas montadas em quintas pelas equipas de socorro. Dezenas de casas, mais de 60 na zona de Vara Blanca, ficaram destruídas nesta zona de agricultura e de pastagens, também dedicada ao turismo. 
Os Estados Unidos devem enviar, esta sexta-feira, dois helicópteros Blackhawk, a partir de uma base das Honduras, para ajudar nas buscas, de acordo com as autoridades da Costa Rica. Como o país não tem exército, o governo de San José alugou helicópteros civis para os colocar à disposição dos serviços de emergência. A Comissão Nacional de Emergência da Costa Rica colocou em «alerta vermelho» uma vasta região da zona central do país, que inclui a capital e as cidades de Cartago, Alajuela e Heredia, e onde se encontram concentrados 2,5 milhões de habitantes, dos quatro milhões da população total da Costa Rica. 

TSF Rádio Notícias


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2009 às 09:20)

*Re: Sismos Internacional 2009*

Dois vídeos do sismo de 6.2 na Costa Rica no dia 8 de Janeiro

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=28f_1231628033

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ffa_1231610009


----------



## kikofra (1 Fev 2009 às 00:53)

ismos de moderada magnitude atingiram a Califórnia (EUA) e Japão
01 de Fevereiro de 2009, 00:13

Los Angeles, 01 Jan (Lusa) - Dois sismos de moderada magnitude atingiram a Califórnia, nos Estados Unidos, e várias zonas do Japão, não tendo nenhum deles provocado feridos ou danos maiores.

O epicentro do sismo na Califórnia deu-se a 98 milhas (157 quilómetros a nordeste de Los Angeles, perto da cidade de Ridgecrest e não muito longe de Death Valley National Park, adiantou o organismo.

O sismo, de magnitude 4.4, não parece ter sido sentido na cidade de Los Angeles, onde milhões de residentes vivem em risco de um cataclismo devido à Falha de Santo André.

Cientistas indicam que existem 70 por cento de hipóteses de um terramoto devastar parte da Califórnia nos próximos 30 anos.

No Japão, um sismo de magnitude 5.8 atingiu largas áreas, entre as quais Tóquio, não existindo relatos de danos ou feridos, de acordo com fontes oficiais.

A Agência Meteorológica nacional disse que o abalo não provocou risco de tsunami.

O abalo deu-se às 06:52 locais (21:52 de sábado em Lisboa), com o epicentro no Oceano Pacífico, ao largo de Ibaraki, segundo a mesma fonte.

Cerca de um quinto dos mais violentos sismos sentidos no mundo é registado no Japão.

SMM.

Lusa/Fim


----------



## abrantes (5 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

*Tremor de 4,5 graus abala centro do Chile*
04 de fevereiro de 2009 • 23h17 • atualizado às 23h17


Um tremor de 4,5 graus de magnitude na escala Richter abalou hoje a zona central do Chile, principalmente Santiago e Valparaíso, sem que por enquanto se tenha informado sobre vítimas ou danos materiais.

Segundo relatório do Instituto de Sismologia da Universidade do Chile, o terremoto foi sentido às 17h50 (18h50 de Brasília) e seu epicentro se situou a 35 quilômetros do oeste de Valparaíso, a uma profundidade de 21,9 quilômetros no oceano Pacífico.

No entanto, segundo o Escritório Nacional de Emergência (Onemi), dependente do Ministério do Interior, a intensidade do tremor alcançou três graus na escala internacional de Mercalli, que vai de um a 12.

O tremor de hoje se une aos dois terremotos que afetaram nesta terça-feira a zona central do país com intensidades de três graus na escala Mercalli, também sem deixar vítimas e danos materiais. 

Fonte:
http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI3494133-EI238,00.html


----------



## abrantes (9 Fev 2009 às 10:40)

*Terremoto de quase 5 graus abala sul do Equador*
09 de fevereiro de 2009 • 02h15 • atualizado às 02h15

Um terremoto de 4,9 graus de magnitude na escala Ritcher abalou hoje a província equatoriana de Cañar, região andina do sul do país, informaram especialistas locais.

O tremor ocorreu às 15h49 (18h45, Brasília) a 2,54 graus de latitude sul, 79,21 graus de longitude oeste e a uma profundidade de 35,61 quilômetros.

Até o momento, se sabe que o terremoto foi sentido na cidade de Cuenca de forma moderada, assim como em Guayaquil de maneira forte, especialmente em edifícios altos.

Ainda não se tem registros oficiais sobre mortos, feridos ou danos materiais. 

fONTE
http://noticias.terra.com.br/ciencia/interna/0,,OI3502410-EI238,00.html


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2009 às 18:21)

*Indonésia emite alerta de tsunami após terremoto de magnitude 7,5*

O governo da Indonésia lançou um alerta de tsunami na madrugada desta quinta-feira (12) depois que um terremoto de magnitude 7,5 abalou a região das ilhas Sulawesi. O tremor ocorreu à 1h34 local de quinta-feira (dia 12 de Fevereiro), segundo o Centro de Pesquisas Geológicas dos EUA. O epicentro está localizado nas ilhas Talaud, a 323 km da cidade de General Santos, na ilha filipina de Mindanao, segundo o centro.
O alerta não foi confirmado pelo Centro de Controle de Tsunamis do Pacífico, dos EUA. Mas a agência indonésia alertou que terremotos desta magnitude podem gerar tsunamis localizados que podem ser destrutivos em regiões costeiras localizadas a 100 km do epicentro.

G1


----------



## mocha (6 Abr 2009 às 09:06)

Sismo em Itália

Sismo registou uma magnitude de 6,3 na escala de Ritcher


Um forte terramoto no centro de Itália fez, na madrugada desta segunda-feira, pelo menos 27 mortos, entre os quais várias crianças, confirmaram as autoridades italianas, citadas pelo El País. 

Com uma magnitude de 6,3 na escala de Ritcher, o sismo fez ainda vários feridos e avultados danos materiais. As equipas de resgate temem que estejam ainda várias pessoas debaixo dos escombros. 

O epicentro registou-se por volta das 2h30 de Lisboa, a cinco quilómetros de profundidade, num local muito próximo da localidade de L'Aquila, a cerca de 85 quilómetros de Roma, onde também se sentiu a terra tremer. 

Durante as últimas horas, têm-se sentido várias réplicas e os habitantes com medo fogem para as ruas. 

O primeiro-ministro italiano, Silvio Berlusconi, já declarou o «estado de emergência». 

Fonte da secretaria de Estado das Comunidades garantiu à Lusa que nenhum português pediu, até ao momento, apoio às autoridades italianas ou portuguesas na sequência do sismo. 

A mesma fonte referiu que ainda não foram reveladas as nacionalidades das vítimas mortais. 

Também o número do Gabinete de Emergência Consular (707 202 000) não foi contactado por familiares ou amigos de portugueses em Itália, como normalmente costuma acontecer em caso de grandes acidentes no estrangeiro, adiantou a fonte. 

A mesma fonte disse que não descarta a possibilidade de haver portugueses na região mais afectada pelo sismo, lamentando que os cidadãos portugueses não se inscrevam nos serviços consulares portugueses quando estão em trabalho temporário ou em visita.

fonte: iol.pt


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2009 às 16:35)

> Um forte terramoto no centro de Itália fez, na madrugada desta segunda-feira, pelo menos 92 mortos, diz o La Repubblica, que refere ainda que 50 mil pessoas ficaram desalojadas.
> 
> Estas informações foram confirmadas pelo ministro do Interior, que admitiu mesmo temer que o número de vítimas mortais se situe entre os 100 e os 150.
> 
> ...



Portugal Diário


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 18:45)

> Itália/Sismo: "Pelo menos 100 mortos" - Equipas de socorro (TV)
> 06 de Abril de 2009, 17:57
> 
> Roma, 06 Abr (Lusa) - O violento sismo que atingiu hoje o centro de Itália causou "pelo menos 100 mortos", anunciaram equipas de socorro, citadas pela televisão de informação contínua Sky TG-24.
> ...


Qualquer dia há-de calhar-nos a vez...


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2009 às 19:54)

Um cientista italiano previu a crise sísmica deixo aqui o link:http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20090406/twl-scientist-gagged-over-quake-warning-41f21e0.html


----------



## Lightning (6 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

*2009-04-06 (IM)*

No dia 06 de Abril de 2009, pelas 01:32:41 UTC (02:32:41 em Portugal Continental) ocorreu na região central de Itália, nos Apeninos, a cerca de 95 km a Nordeste de Roma, um sismo de magnitude 6.3. Este sismo provocou várias vítimas mortais e avultados danos materiais na zona epicentral, perto de Aquila, tendo já ocorrido várias réplicas, a maior das quais com magnitude 5.1.

De acordo com o mecanismo focal já calculado pelo USGS, o sismo terá tido origem numa falha normal com orientação Noroeste-sudeste.

Na região central de Itália, o último sismo significativo ocorreu em 26 de Setembro de 1997, com uma magnitude 6, e fez parte de uma série sísmica que durou cerca de dois meses, período durante o qual foram registados diversos abalos sísmicos de magnitude superior a 5.

Este sismo foi detectado em todas as estações da rede sísmica nacional, tendo as primeiras ondas do sismo sido registadas às 02:36:12 (hora local) na estação sísmica de Bragança.

Exemplos de  registos nas estações de Moncorvo, Marvão, Barrancos, Vaqueiros e Vila do Bispo.

Sismograma:






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia (este link)


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Abr 2009 às 22:47)

thunderboy disse:


> Qualquer dia há-de calhar-nos a vez...



Espero bem que não thunderboy.

Isto mete muito respeito e é assustador


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2009 às 19:39)

EARTHQUAKE on 07/04/2009 at 17:47 (UTC)CENTRAL ITALY 6 km E L'aquila
MAGNITUDE: mb 5.5 
Data provided by: BGSG BUC GFZ INGV LED LJU ODC ZAMG
Latitude = 42.33 N
Longitude = 13.47 E
Origin Time = 17:47:37.4 (UTC)
Depth = 2 Km
RMS = 1.08
secGap = 21 degrees95% confidence ellipse: - Semi major = 2.2 Km- Semi minor = 1.5 Km- Azimuth of major axis = 50 degrees Number of data used = 243 
Preliminary location computed on Tue Apr 7 18:01:42 2009 (UTC)Done by Julien VERGOZ Comments : Message number: 1174 All magnitudes estimations :Mw5.7 (BGSG) ML5.2 (BGSG) M 5.5 (GFZ) ML5.3 (INGV) ML5.4 (LED) ML5.7 (ODC) mb4.2 (ZAMG) 

Fonte: EMSC

Nova réplica que pelo menos fez 1 morto.
É o fenómeno mais assustador da natureza,e nós estamos numa zona com grande probabilidade para a ocorrência de sismos, qualquer dia será nós.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2009 às 20:45)

Foi uma réplica quase igual ao primeiro sismo  algo que não é nada normal, vamos lá ver os próximos dias a ver se a coisa acalma.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Abr 2009 às 21:54)

Este foi próximo de nós.

 07Apr2009 15:18:38.3 37.3N  17.4W 10 mb=5.3 M*GSR NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2009 às 21:20)

Continuam as réplicas em L'Aquila, o último foi às 21h38m (hora italiana) com uma magnitude 4.9 registado a 19 km a noroeste de L'Aquila e com uma profundidade de 2 kms.

Como as imagens comprovam no comments (sem comentários):


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2009 às 00:23)

teles disse:


> Um cientista italiano previu a crise sísmica deixo aqui o link:http://uk.news.yahoo.com/4/20090406/twl-scientist-gagged-over-quake-warning-41f21e0.html



Durante as minhas 2 semanas de férias calhou ler o jornal Público onde o subdirector dedicou um editorial ao assunto da previsão do sismo. Como o jornal Público é o único jornal que em Portugal tem uma linha editorial cientifica eu dei-me ao trabalho de escrever ao subdirector uma mensagem dizendo-lhe que as coisas não eram bem como ele estava a dizer.

As previsões de sismos usando as emissões de Rádon ou outras emissões radioactivas foram muito usadas nos anos 60 e 70 nos EUA. Na altura chegou-se à conclusão que havia efectivamente emissões de Rádon durante alguns sismos, fenómeno aparentemente normal nos deslocamentos de algumas placas, mas também se chegou à conclusão de que também havia emissões sem que depois ocorresse sismo nenhum, tal como havia imensos sismos sem Rádon nenhum. Ou seja, como método previsional, chegou-se à conclusão de que não tinha precisão/eficácia nenhuma. 

Com isto não estou a dizer que a coisa fosse disparatada. Nada disso, antes pelo contrário, era um indício que julgo que não deveria ter ser menorizado pelas autoridades, não era uma treta qualquer das muitas que existem na Internet sobre previsões de sismos, era um facto baseado em algo que pelo menos de outras vezes se verificou, no mínimo, uma espécie de sinal. Julgo eu que a emissão terá a ver com a radioactividade presente nos terrenos onde se dão as fracturas, radioactividade essa que deve variar imenso de local para local. Nuns existe, é um indício, noutros não, deve haver uma variabilidade enorme, tal como os tipos de terrenos e profundidades variam imenso de sismo para sismo. Como referi, por vezes não quer dizer nada, outras vezes quer. Embora acredite que alguma coisa signifique, pode não ser um sismo próximo, mas pelo menos havendo libertação de radioactividade alguma coisa se passou nas entranhas da terra.

Ora essa dubiedade levanta muitas questões que acho que podemos debater por aqui. Este técnico italiano convenceu-se de que as emissões que detectou eram um prenúncio de um sismo e avançou com uma previsão com um enorme grau de probabilidade.  A ciência pelo contrário, por todo o historial de várias décadas de estudo, dizia-nos que não existia essa capacidade de avançar uma probabilidade tão exacta usando este método. 

Lançando então este tema a debate, como devem então reagir as entidades responsáveis pela segurança dos cidadãos ? 

Entretanto aproveito para dizer que tudo isto não foi muito bem contado como foi pela comunicação social. A zona  localizada numa falha muito activa começou com crises sísmicas já há vários meses atrás, desde Dezembro e Janeiro. O italiano previu um sismo para determinada data, mas para uma semana antes do sismo que acabou por ser trágico. Na altura prevista houve um sismo, mas menor, um pouco mais forte entre muitos outros da crise sísmica. Mesmo que hipoteticamente o tivessem levado a sério, provavelmente o resultado final não teria sido muito diferente. Ocorreu esse sismo menor e as pessoas após esse provavelmente já não o levariam a sério, e uma semana depois é que ocorreu o sismo trágico. 

Tudo isto levanta muitas questões obviamente. Sem duvida que o investigador italiano estava certo, mas até que ponto é que as entidades podem levar a sério previsões deste género ? É possível evacuar cidades durante dias ou semanas baseadas em previsões deste tipo ? Imaginem o cenário em Lisboa por exemplo ? Iríamos evacuar Lisboa ? Por uns dias ? Por umas semanas ? Vários milhões de pessoas ? Os nossos compatriotas açorianos vivem literalmente em cima de placas muito activas, vivem mesmo em cima de vulcões, devem eles abandonar as ilhas ?

Escrever certas notícias, colunas ou editoriais de opinião é fácil. Mas julgo que as respostas a estas questões que coloco não são assim tão fáceis. Mas acho que vale a pena discutir estas coisas.


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2009 às 23:44)

*Sismo grau 6 não fez vítimas no México*

Não há notícia de vítimas ou edifícios destruídos na sequência do sismo de grau 6 na escala da Richter que atingiu hoje o México.

O tremor de terra ocorreu às 17h46 (hora de Lisboa) e o epicentro situou-se a 240 quilómetros a Sul da capital mexicana e a 129 quilómetros a norte de Acapulco.

O abalo foi sentido na Cidade do México, onde centenas de pessoas foram evacuadas de edifícios, por motivo de precaução, muitas delas com máscaras na cara por causa do surto de uma nova estirpe do vírus da gripe que já provocou a morte a 149 pessoas.

http://www.rr.pt/InformacaoDetalhe.aspx?AreaId=11&SubAreaId=54&ContentId=284985


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 20:08)

*Sismo de magnitude 6.1 atingiu a Guatemala*
03.05.2009 - 18h04


Um sismo de magnitude 6.1 atingiu esta tarde a Guatemala, revelou o Instituto Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS). Não são conhecidos mais pormenores.
Segundo os dados do USGS, o sismo deu-se a uma profundidade de 104 quilómetros e 70 quilómetros a Oeste da Cidade de Guatemala, a capital do país.


Última hora - Público


----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2009 às 09:54)

Um sismo fraco de 4.7 em Los Angeles mas ainda deu para assustar. Não houve consequências.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/ci10410337.php










> *4.7-Magnitude Quake Rocks Los Angeles*
> 
> LOS ANGELES —  A moderate earthquake jolted the Los Angeles region late Sunday, shattering glass, setting off alarms and fraying nerves. There were no reports of any major injuries or damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Mai 2009 às 16:10)

Vince disse:


> Um sismo fraco de 4.7 em Los Angeles mas ainda deu para assustar. Não houve consequências.
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/ci10410337.php



boas
Um sismo fraco de 4.7 em Los Angeles

Vince,  moderate = moderado não fraco  vá foi fraco a moderado tipo vento


4.7-Magnitude Quake Rocks Los Angeles

LOS ANGELES — A moderate earthquake jolted the Los Angeles region late Sunday, shattering glass, setting off alarms and fraying nerves. There were no reports of any major injuries or damage.

Ontem nos ralamralam donos dos nossos combustiveis, houve mais um, não sendo assim tão perto dos poços de ouro negro,  pode fazer subir um pouco o litro 

http://in.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idINIndia-39708820090518

RIYADH (Reuters) - Saudi authorities evacuated five western villages on Monday after tremors hit a volcanic region in the past weeks raising concerns of possible eruptions.

"There was a large quake, the largest so far," Ahmed al-Attas, vice president of the Saudi Geological Survey (SGS), told Reuters after civil defence officials evacuated the villages near the town of al-Ais.






abraços


----------



## Thomar (1 Jul 2009 às 11:58)

Grande actividade hoje ao largo da Grécia:



> Summary:
> 
> 2009-07-01  10:26:49.5	33.80 	N  	25.51 	E  	10		*M	3.5*	 CRETE, GREECE
> 2009-07-01  10:04:31.7	34.56 	N  	25.28 	E  	29		*M	3.3*	 CRETE, GREECE
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2009 às 00:08)

> *China: Sismo em Yunnan faz 336 feridos*
> Pequim, 09 Jul (Lusa) - Um sismo de magnitude 5,5 sacudiu hoje Yunnan, no Sudoeste da China, causando 336 feridos dos quais 56 em estado grave, noticiou a agência Nova China.
> Pequim, 09 Jul (Lusa) - Um sismo de magnitude 5,5 sacudiu hoje Yunnan, no Sudoeste da China, causando 336 feridos dos quais 56 em estado grave, noticiou a agência Nova China.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2009 às 13:05)

Um grande sismo ocorreu hoje ao lado da Nova Zelândia.
Está em vigor um alerta de Tsunami.



> Magnitude	*Mw 7.8*
> Region	OFF W. COAST OF S. ISLAND, N.Z.
> Date time	2009-07-15 at 09:22:29.6 UTC
> Location	45.73 S ; 166.57 E
> ...



E já existem duas réplicas, uma de *mb 5.8* e outra de *M 4.5*.

Fonte: http://www.emsc-csem.org/


----------



## rijo (10 Ago 2009 às 21:33)

RT: @BreakingNews: URGENT -- Two massive earthquakes strike, one a 7.7 off the Andaman Islands, another a 6.6 off Japan. Details to come.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2009 às 18:52)

*Sismo em Java, Indónesia*

Um sismo de magnitude 7.4, na escala de Richter, foi sentido na Ilha de Java, Indonésia, tenho sido accionado o sistema de alerta de tsunami para a região.

O abalo foi sentido pelas 7:55 (GMT), a cerca de 200 km a Sul de Jacarta. O epicentro deu-se a uma profundidade de 63 km, de acordo com o Instituto Geológico dos Estados Unidos da América (USGS).

Fonte: IM

-----------------------

*Sismo mata 32 pessoas e faz mais de 300 feridos - novo balanço*

De Sofia Castro (LUSA) 

Jacarta, 02 Set (Lusa) - Pelo menos 32 pessoas morreram e mais de 300 ficaram feridas devido ao sismo de magnitude 7,4 que hoje abalou a ilha indonésia de Java e destruiu centenas de casas, segundo um novo balanço das autoridades indonésias.

"Trinta e duas pessoas morreram, 305 ficaram feridas e cerca de 40 estão desaparecidas", afirmou o director do centro de crise do Ministério da Saúde, Rustam Pakaya.

O primeiro balanço das autoridades dava conta de 15 vítimas mortais.

© 2009 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.


----------



## criz0r (3 Set 2009 às 01:08)

Aquela zona do Planeta sempre foi muito fustigada por Sismos mas nos últimos tempos tem sido realmente uma coisa impressionante..


----------



## irpsit (4 Set 2009 às 09:22)

Sim, REALMENTE!

Desde o grande sismo e tsunami de Dezembro 2004, aquela zona já experienciou dezenas de sismos superiores a magnitude 7.0 (Richter).

Magnitude 7.0 são já grande sismos!

Já perdi a contagem de todos estes sismos após 2004.

Poderão ser réplicas para um sismo ainda maior no futuro próximo?
Será possível um sismo de magnitude 10.0???
Ou será preliminares de actividade vulcânica elevada, como o Tambora ou o Pinatubo?








criz0r disse:


> Aquela zona do Planeta sempre foi muito fustigada por Sismos mas nos últimos tempos tem sido realmente uma coisa impressionante..


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 18:40)

irpsit disse:


> Sim, REALMENTE!
> 
> Desde o grande sismo e tsunami de Dezembro 2004, aquela zona já experienciou dezenas de sismos superiores a magnitude 7.0 (Richter).
> 
> ...



um sismo dessa magnitude nunca foi registado, mas é possível...
Em relação à possibilidade de erupção vulcânica, não sei não...

Sabia que se houvesse um sismo de 12º na escala de Richter(lagarto lagarto lagarto), poderia rachar parte da Terra?


----------



## vitamos (7 Set 2009 às 09:57)

irpsit disse:


> Será possível um sismo de magnitude 10.0???



Na teoria um sismo de magnitude 10 é sempre possível, visto que a escala de Richter não tem limite superior, ou seja, depende sempre da quantidade de energia libertada. Ou seja "teoricamente" serão possíveis graus 10, 15 até 20. Na prática isso corresponde a libertações de energia já demasiado elevadas e de possíveis consequências catastróficas. Penso que o nível de conhecimento científico que já possuímos não permite contudo inferir até que ponto poderá ir a energia libertada por um sismo, e se alguma vez isso irá acontecer.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2009 às 15:24)

De facto a Mãe Natureza não tem limites..


----------



## rijo (8 Set 2009 às 02:40)

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Un fuerte sismo de magnitud 6,2 remeció el lunes el noroeste de Tiflis, capital de Georgia, informó el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS, por su sigla en inglés).
ADVERTISEMENT

El temblor ocurrió a 10 kilómetros de profundidad y el epicentro estuvo localizado a 80 kilómetros al noreste de Kutaisi, Georgia, dijo el USGS.

El servicio reportó previamente una magnitud de 6,3.

*Imagens e dados do Centre Sismologique Euro-Méditerranéen*

Magnitude 6.1
Data e hora: 2009-09-07 at 22:41:36.9 UTC
Localização:42.72 N ; 43.47 E
Profundidade: 10 km
Distâncias:
80 km NE Kutaisi (pop 178,338 ; local time 03:41 2009-09-08)
51 km N Chiatura (pop 12,216 ; local time 03:41 2009-09-08)
16 km N Oni (pop 3,012 ; local time 03:41 2009-09-08)










*Localização e intensidade do Sismo USGS*


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2009 às 10:14)

AnDré disse:


> *Sismo em Java, Indónesia* Um sismo de magnitude 7.4, na escala de Richter, foi sentido na Ilha de Java, Indonésia, tenho sido accionado o sistema de alerta de tsunami para a região.



*Sismo provoca cerca de 290 mil desalojados*

O terramoto que aconteceu, na passada quarta-feira, na ilha de Java, a Sudoeste da Indonésia, já desalojou pelo menos 285 808 pessoas. O Ministério da Saúde e várias ONGs estão a disponibilizar mais de 25 toneladas de remédios e artigos de primeira necessidade para os desalojados que começam a manifestar problemas de saúde como diarreia ou doenças cutâneas.
A Agência Nacional de Desastres estima que existam 79 vítimas mortais, mais de mil feridos e mais de 30 ainda estão desaparecidos. Esta quarta-feira deverão estar concluídas as operações de resgate na aldeia de Cikang Kareng e num povoado próximo da localidade de Garut, atingidos por deslizamentos de terra e rochas após o abalo.
O Governo indonésio prevê que a reconstrução das 55 417 casas seriamente danificadas e das 116 047 ligeiramente afectadas terão um custo de cerca de 103 milhões de euros. 
De acordo com a EFE, desde o último terramoto na ilha de Java que se têm verificado várias réplicas na zona e outros sismos no país.

Fábrica de Conteúdos


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2009 às 21:12)

Sismo de 8.0 que afectou Ilhas Samoa gerando um também um tsunami




> 8.0
> Date-Time
> 
> * Tuesday, September 29, 2009 at 17:48:11 UTC
> ...














> SAN FRANCISCO, Sept 29 (Reuters) - A tsunami following an earthquake in the Pacific Ocean off has caused some deaths in American Samoa , but there is no word of how many died, an official for the U.S. National Park Service said on Tuesday.
> 
> Holly Bundock, spokeswoman for the National Park Service's Pacific West Region in Oakland, California, quoted Mike Reynolds, superintendent of the National Park of American Samoa, as saying there had been some deaths.
> 
> (Reporting by Jim Christie, Editing by Howard Goller)


----------



## iceworld (29 Set 2009 às 21:52)

Sismo seguido de tsunami nas ilhas Samoa faz vítimas mortais


http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Sismo+seguido+de+tsunami+nas+ilhas+Samoa.htm


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 10:28)

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=70d_1254289198"]LiveLeak.com - Tsunami Aftermath Pictures American Samoa[/ame]

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=04e_1254277212"]LiveLeak.com - Amateur Video; Tsunami Damage In Leone, American Samoa[/ame]




> *Deadly tsunamis strike in Pacific *
> 
> Tsunamis triggered by a strong quake in the South Pacific have killed at least 90 people across a number of islands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2009 às 12:28)

sismo na indónésia

fica aqui a noticia:

O abalo foi registado às 17H16 locais (11H16 em Lisboa) com epicentro no Oceano Índico, 78 quilómetros a sudoeste da cidade de Padang, na província de Sumatra, a uma profundidade de 71 quilómetros, segundo a agência indonésia. 

A Indonésia está situada num local de intensa actividade sísmica denominado "Anel de Fogo do Pacífico". Ali se encontram várias placas continentais o que provoca forte actividade vulcânica e telúrica. 

Em 2004, um sismo seguido de tsunami ao largo de Sumatra fez mais de 200 mil mortos em vários países da Ásia, 168 mil só na Indonésia. 

Magnitudes e alertas de tsunami diferentes

Há dados diferentes referentes à magnitude do sismo. A agência indonésia de Geofísica e Meteorologia situa o abalo nos 7.6 na escala de Richter. Num primeiro momento, o Centro de Estudos Geofísicos dos EUA (U.S. Geological Survey) informava que atingiu 7.9, acabando por alterar para 7.6. 

E apesar de não ter sido emitido alerta de tsunami pela agência indonésia de Geofísica e Meteorologia, o Centro de Alerta de Tsunami do Pacífico teve uma leitura diferente e emitiu um alerta de tsunami para a Indonésia, Malásia, Índia e Tailândia.

_in SIC_


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 17:51)

O sismo e tsunami de ontem já vai em 140 mortos. O sismo de hoje na Sumatra parece ter sido uma tragédia muito grande, ainda não há dados mas podem ser milhares de mortos.



> O terremoto atingiu Pandang, no litoral da ilha Indonésia Sumatra, esta quarta-feira. A magnitude do abalo levou o Centro de Alerta de Tsunami do Pacífico a emitir um alerta de tsunami para Índia, Indonésia,Malásia e Tailândia que, no entanto, já foi cancelado.
> 
> Rustam Pakaya, do Ministério da Saúde e Desastres, disse, através de uma mensagem de texto por telefone, que um hospital em Padang na área perto do epicentro do terremoto ficou destruído e que "milhares de pessoas estão presas nos escombros de edifícios".
> 
> ...


----------



## criz0r (30 Set 2009 às 19:10)

São muitas catástrofes que têm assolado aquela parte do Planeta então desde o principio do Mês de Agosto tem sido uma coisa impressionante.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2009 às 20:56)

Houve uns surfistas brasileiros que filmaram o tsunami na Samoa!

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/aBF2cj6IP5MuPniMmzgS"]Surfistas brasileiros filmaram o tsunami em Samoa - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2009 às 23:44)

Outro sismo muito violento no Anel de fogo do Pacífico, 7.8, desta vez entre as ilhas Salomão e Ilhas de Vanuatu



> Magnitude  	Mw *7.8*
> Region 	SANTA CRUZ ISLANDS
> 
> Date time 	2009-10-07 at 22:03:16.1 UTC
> ...


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2009 às 00:09)

Réplica de 7.3 passado 15 minutos



> Magnitude	7.3
> Date-Time
> 
> * Wednesday, October 07, 2009 at 22:18:43 UTC
> ...


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2009 às 02:46)

3 Sismos abalaram mais uma vez o Pacífico de forma violenta desta feita o 1º nas Filipinas de Magnitude 6.7, o 2º e mais violento em Vanuatu de Magnitude 7.8 e seguido de uma forte réplica de 7.3. Para este 2º foi inclusive lançado o alerta de Tsunami para 11 Nações do Pacífico acabando mais tarde por ser cancelado. 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...dade+em+Vanuatu+Filipinas+e+Ilhas+Salomao.htm


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2009 às 15:43)

Novo sismo em Vanuatu:


> Earthquake Details
> Magnitude 6.8
> Date-Time Thursday, October 08, 2009 at 08:28:48 UTC
> Thursday, October 08, 2009 at 07:28:48 PM at epicenter
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2009 às 15:46)

E outros dois sismos nas ilhas de Santa Cruz:



> Earthquake Details
> Magnitude 6.2
> Date-Time Thursday, October 08, 2009 at 21:16:12 UTC
> Friday, October 09, 2009 at 08:16:12 AM at epicenter
> ...


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2009 às 15:11)

Adivinhem ? Pois é..um sismo de Magnitude 6.0 abanou hoje Halmahera na Indonésia.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2009msbl.php


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2009 às 00:07)

Um sismo de magnitude 6.0 abanou hoje a Samoa onde há cerca de 2 semanas ocorreu um tsunami. 

http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Mundo/0,,MUL1341017-5602,00.html


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2009 às 23:11)

Um Sismo de Magnitude 6.1 afectou hoje a Indonésia 

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2009mucu.php


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2009 às 12:45)

Sismo de Magnitude 6.2 na Samoa, mais informações 

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2009myb5.php


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2009 às 18:58)

Sismo de Magnitude 6.0 na Costa Norte de Papua, Indonésia 

http://tinyurl.com/yg75so7


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2009 às 16:46)

*Sismo de 7.0 na Indonésia*
Epicentro localizado a 222 quilómetros a noroeste de Saumlaki, nas ilhas de Tanimbar



> Um sismo de magnitude 7.0 na escala da Richter abalou a Indonésia este sábado, de acordo com o Instituto Geológico dos EUA. Chegou a ser emitido um alerta de tsunami, que acabou por ser levantado.
> 
> De acordo com a agência Reuters, as autoridades indonésias dizem que a magnitude do abalo foi ainda mais expressiva, cifando-a em 7.3.
> 
> A instituição norte-america refere que o epicentro está localizado a 148 quilómetros de profundidade e a 222 quilómetros a noroeste de Saumlaki, nas ilhas indonésias de Tanimbar.



TVI24


----------

